# Yanmar Battery issue.



## Huey (Jul 2, 2010)

I got a 1401d, and the fel won't charge. Right now I'm getting 12 volts at the battery. Alternator 30 plus. I checked all my fuses, everything is hooked up right, I'm lost on this one. I'm not using it that often, I just hate to have to keep charging it up when it won't start.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

*charging*

Had a very similar problem with my 2002D. Check your voltage at the regulator going in from alternator to make sure you are getting the same 30+. If so, check the out side of the regulator and see if you are getting 12 volts or more. If only 12 volts I would say your regulator is bad. I was getting same 12 volts on out side, purchased a new regulator and now get 13 or so. Should be able to do all that by unplugging the wiring harness close to regulator.


----------

